# Pregunta sobre Clearance Bin



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola chicas! Les quería preguntar si las ventas del Clearance Bin de aqui del foro son buenas? si se consiguen buenas cosas? a buenos precios? esque todavía no puedo ver esa sección porque no cumplo con el tiempo en el foro (tiene que ser minimo 30 días) y estaba pensando en pagar la suscripcion de $25 dólares (8 meses como miembro Silver)  para poder acceder a esta sección... pero no quería hacerlo hasta saber si puedo conseguir cosas buenas sobre todo MSF's que ando creciendo mi colección jeje... me pueden ayudar? Gracias y besos grandes!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 24, 2010)

La verdad yo nunca he comprado en el Clearance Bin. A menudo hay cosas buenas, pero todo depende de la persona. Pero no esperes súper ofertas, pues aquí la gente sabe lo que tiene. Si es un objeto de colección, muy deseado y raro, no lo encontrarás barato. 

Si estás pensando en comprar una membresía silver, hazlo sobre todo por ayudar a este fantástico sitio.

Espero haber ayudado. Si tienes alguna pregunta más específica no temas preguntar.


----------



## Purple (Mar 25, 2010)

Yo tampoco he comprado nunca en  el Clearance Bin. Por internet, sólo he comprado en las páginas de mac, sephora, nordstrom y de tiendas establecidas o conocidas, no de particulares, asi que no podría ayudarte con eso. Tú si has comprado a particulares?? y que tal? Cuentanos tu experiencia, si?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola! sii he comprado a particulares. Algunos en ebay y otros en Makeupgeek.com... tengo algunos vendedores de ebay que son confiables aunque a veces las cosas son un poco más caras pero es porque son  LE y también por los gastos de envio...si quieren mañana les paso una lista de las personas confiables tanto de ebay como de makeupgeek.com.... espero no haya problema en poner esto aqui no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besos!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 27, 2010)

Sííííí pásanos tu lista de vendedores confiables!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mis vendedores en ebay que me han salido super confiables son: 

*jewlz4ever*

Golden Americana

Y hace unas semanas gané un auction que era por 5 MSF's, un pigmento (Golden Lemon- 50%), un sample de Frost (en tarrito de MAC de esos que dan en los counters), y un Select Cover up en yellow por $92 dolares incluido envio! Estaba un poco asustada porque no sabía si eran o no originales pero les habia mostrado varias fotos a algunas chicas de otro foro y me dijeron que si parecían originales. Total hoy me llegaron y efectivamente si son originales! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Así que me lleve un ganga! Estoy super contenta! Voy a subir unas fotitos y unos swatches ahora para que los vean!

También les recomiendo que miren la comunidad MAC en Livejournal ya que se consiguen muchas cosas y a buenos precios. Recién compré un Refined MSF nuevo ahi por $27 con envio, estoy esperando que me llegue pero recién lo envió el sábado entonces me llegará el viernes más o menos. Ya les contaré!


----------

